# Not gone, just zombefide :D



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I've been so quiet guys sorry!

I just started dayshift after 4 or so years of nights. Its the complete opposite of what i used to work.

Just getting used to things.  Be back to normal soon!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Good luck being back in the day light! Welcome back to the bright side


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I was wondering how the adjustment was going but didn't want to bug ya. How is the whole day shift thing going?

PS
Manchu Wok is calling! lol


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I am not a morning person either so I sleep to noon.  Hopefully it will be an easy adjustment.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratulations!!! You know the DRAS meetings start in September...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

My feet are killing me... LOL because of the shut down the first week back is hell. Not used to the standing for 9 and a half hours.

Forgot my shoes at the cottage and had to wear steal toes that had been too small. eee  But got some new ones today!

Work is okay  It goes very fast because i keep to myself majority of the time. Day shifters seemed to think i wouldnt work to fast... or need naps or somthing LOL. Cant swear as loud as I used to when stuff wasnt working but its all good 

Thanks guys ^^ 

LOL Kat! I hope you are doing well! I read about the house


----------



## I_dude (May 9, 2008)

I used to work night shift when I was in Uni.
I have to say there is a sort of calmness working at night that just dissappears when working days.

The one thing I got good at when workign night shift was finding fast food places that were open 24 hours 

Welcome back day walker


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LoL honestly.. I think Bob and I have gone out every day this week after work cause we can! 

There are lots of things I enjoyed about nights and will miss them but who says things wont change again. At least I still have a job and I am thankful


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> LoL honestly.. I think Bob and I have gone out every day this week after work cause we can!
> 
> There are lots of things I enjoyed about nights and will miss them but who says things wont change again. At least I still have a job and I am thankful



Yeah but think of all the positive things about working a regular day shift, like hanging out with friends  and not being too fried to even think!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL yea... well dont forget I will always be a home body majority of the time. rofl day shift or not.

i'll be friendly more, promise.


----------

